# CA - 2 cities to ban smoking in your apartment



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Calabasas and Belmont California working to outlaw smoking inside your apartment. Existing smokers to be grandfathered until you move, but soon hope for all apartment complexes of 15+ units to be totally smoke free

Read it here

Easy to say it's all California but the truth is that this is going on more and more in parts of the country you wouldn't expect


----------



## Legends of the Playground (Sep 29, 2006)

Think USA Today could have picked a better picture?


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

This is a war against smokers or am I missing something??


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lots of laws like this one getting consideration....gotta love the Big Brothers in Maine:



> The Bangor City Council approved a measure Monday that prohibits people from smoking in vehicles when children are present.
> When the law goes into effect next week, Bangor will become the first municipality in Maine to have such a law. Similar statewide measures have been adopted in Arkansas and Louisiana and are under consideration in several other states.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

> The Bangor City Council approved a measure Monday that prohibits people from smoking in vehicles when children are present.
> When the law goes into effect next week, Bangor will become the first municipality in Maine to have such a law. Similar statewide measures have been adopted in Arkansas and Louisiana and are under consideration in several other states.


I actually agree with this one.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Darrell said:


> I actually agree with this one.


I don't disagree with protecting kids, but the overall picture of having government tell you that you can't smoke in your own apartment or car is disturbing. How long before we can't smoke in our own single family house, or our own backyard?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I don't disagree with protecting kids, but the overall picture of having government tell you that you can't smoke in your own apartment or car is disturbing. How long before we can't smoke in our own single family house, or our own backyard?


Yeah, I can see your point on that. The principle behind the protecting children means well, execution leaves some to be desired.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Yeah, I can see your point on that. The principle behind the protecting children means well, execution leaves some to be desired.


Be prepared to give up alot more of your rights and privacy "for the children".

Any time you hear talk about "the children", either your taxes are going up or your rights are going down.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Who the "F" do they think they are!


----------

